# IDS Suspension - Do I have it?



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I have a 2014 LT 1.4T and a set of Eibachs. I have been looking at the Bilstein B8's and one of the options for the rear shocks is with or without IDS suspension. I am pretty sure I do not have the Z-Link, but am clueless as to what the IDS is.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Chevy_Country (Oct 16, 2015)

To my understanding, if you have rear dial brakes you have it, I don't believe they have IDS suspension in the cruze with drum brakes in the rear

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Chevy_Country said:


> To my understanding, if you have rear dial brakes you have it, I don't believe they have IDS suspension in the cruze with drum brakes in the rear
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I assume you meant disk. I have drums. Is IDS an RPO code?


----------



## Chevy_Country (Oct 16, 2015)

Blasirl said:


> I assume you meant disk. I have drums. Is IDS an RPO code?


My phones autocorrect is rediculous.. disk is a very commonly used word.. but yes, you don't have ids if you have a cruze LS with rear drum, they didn't put a zlink rear on the ruze with drum brakes either, I may be wrong but that's what they told me when buying my car

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Chevy_Country said:


> My phones autocorrect is rediculous.. disk is a very commonly used word.. but yes, you don't have ids if you have a cruze LS with rear drum, they didn't put a zlink rear on the ruze with drum brakes either, I may be wrong but that's what they told me when buying my car
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Not to beat a dead horse, but one more time to be sure:

LT with drum = no IDS


----------



## Chevy_Country (Oct 16, 2015)

Blasirl said:


> Not to beat a dead horse, but one more time to be sure:
> 
> LT with drum = no IDS



When I bought my car they didn't make the chevy cruze with rear disk brakes without the z link. It was either LS drum brakes in the rear or rear disk with z link. But if you have rear disk with z link then you have IDS. 



That is what the zlink would look like









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Blasirl said:


> Not to beat a dead horse, but one more time to be sure:
> 
> LT with drum = no IDS


2014 - Unless it's a RS package. They have Z link. 

Unless it's a 15-16


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Chevy_Country said:


> When I bought my car they didn't make the chevy cruze with rear disk brakes without the z link. It was either LS drum brakes in the rear or rear disk with z link. But if you have rear disk with z link then you have IDS.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk






jblackburn said:


> 2014 - Unless it's a RS package. They have Z link.
> 
> Unless it's a 15-16





I need to ask this a different way I see. 

So IDS = Z-link?

(you can beat me with a stick later!)


----------



## Chevy_Country (Oct 16, 2015)

Blasirl said:


> I need to ask this a different way I see.
> 
> So IDS = Z-link?
> 
> (you can beat me with a stick later!)


IDS is a system that monitors the four wheels, I don't believe there's sensors to so so in a rear end that has drum brakes, the Interactive Dynamic driving System is only available with disk brakes. 

Kind of like abs, many pickup trucks with rear drums don't have abs available on the rear with drum brakes.

I don't believe there's rear disk without zlink, so therefore if you have rear disks and a zlink, you have IDS 

Hope this helps

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Chevy_Country said:


> IDS is a system that monitors the four wheels, I don't believe there's sensors to so so in a rear end that has drum brakes, the Interactive Dynamic driving System is only available with disk brakes.
> 
> Kind of like abs, many pickup trucks with rear drums don't have abs available on the rear with drum brakes.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the spoon feed!ccasion14:


----------



## Chevy_Country (Oct 16, 2015)

Blasirl said:


> Thanks for the spoon feed!ccasion14:


I hope that helped anyway, I'm just at work.. I get paid hourly anyway lol



Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Chevy_Country said:


> I hope that helped anyway, I'm just at work.. I get paid hourly anyway lol
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


It did. I am trying to figure out which Bilsteins to get to go with my Eibachs. They list two types for the rear and the discriminator is the IDS.


----------



## Chevy_Country (Oct 16, 2015)

Blasirl said:


> It did. I am trying to figure out which Bilsteins to get to go with my Eibachs. They list two types for the rear and the discriminator is the IDS.


I'll be doing that next year, I do have IDS, big money for the whole suspension though

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------

